# Whats the best way to remove orange peel wall texture?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Add a 1/4" to the depth of the corner profile. A belt sander is a little overkill. Try a paint scraper. It's a wood handled tool with a steel 90 degree angled blade on the end. It should take you about 1/2 an hour to clean the 2 sides. Clean up with a dust pan.
Ron


----------



## JulioQue (Jan 30, 2008)

Like the previous post, you'll need to cut back the sheetrock a little more for bull-nose than square corners. If the paint scraper starts cutting into the sheetrock too much, which can happen with the painted walls. You can use a orbital sander on low speed, watch out for the dust. I agree that a belt sander is overkill and will start grinding back the paper quickly.


----------

